# [b] Onions and Garlic Growing



## pick44 (Mar 20, 2009)

My 1015's are looking good. Pulled a few this weeks. Garlic is slow. Hasn 't bulbed yet. The bulb is about the size of two fingers. Hopefully by end of May , will have some garlic.

How's your onions and garlic doing?

Pick ><>


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

*10-15s*

I've pulled about half of my 10-15s and have them drying to put into storage....other half comes out next week.


----------



## juror81 (Jul 21, 2011)

what's the best way to get started or is it too late?


----------



## Tate (Aug 25, 2005)

juror81 said:


> what's the best way to get started or is it too late?


A little late for our area. I start mine in November.


----------



## pick44 (Mar 20, 2009)

If I let a few onions seed, can I keep these until the fall to replant? If so, how do I store them until I plant them in the Fall.

Thanks

Pick ><>


----------



## StrikerX (Aug 31, 2009)

I planted onions in March. I was wondering why they sprouted and seem to be domant. Not really growing. 

Does the same go for green onions (plant in Nov)?


----------



## CDHknives (Mar 17, 2012)

I was late starting my garlic, and it is really not growing fast.

It was a impulse decision anyway. LOL


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

our garlic and onions are the same way. They sprouted and the onion tops got about 6-12" and haven't gone past that. Garlic sprouts are about 3-6 tall.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

My 10/15s are getting big quick now. Seemed to do nothing for so long and now looking to be close to picking.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Picked half of my 10/15s today. Put in refrig, but many more coming soon. What is method for drying?


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Here's what I do:

I pull them, leave them in the sun one day, then move into a shed which has airflow/circulation until the tops dry and basically are gone. Do not remove the tops, just let them dry naturally....when the tops are mostly gone they are good to store for the season either in refrig or in a shaded protected area which gets air circulation. Try not to let them touch another onion while storing or drying.

Works for me....haven't bought onions for several years now except if we run out of the delicious 1015s.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Thanks, will follow suite!


----------

